# OBS scene migration and verification



## falti (Apr 19, 2021)

falti submitted a new resource:

OBS file verification and migration tool (FVAM) - Verify all media files of a scene collection & automate migration to a new folder (copy)



> I have created a Windows tool to analyze and migrate OBS’s JSON files (OBS_FVAM.exe) that allows to open a scene collection (OBS's JSON file) and verify that all files really exist. The JSON will not be changed (READ ONLY!)
> 
> *On top of that you can migrate to a new folder:*
> Assign a new folder of your chosing for audio and video and OBS_FVAM will copy all media files and create a *new *scene collection with updated pathes. You can do a full migration or select...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## falti (Apr 19, 2021)

falti updated OBS file verification and migration tool (FVAM) with a new update entry:

Bug fix for renaming the new scene collection within the JSON file.



> Version 1.6 fixes a bug when renaming the new scene collection within the JSON file. It may have occured that a copy (new JSON file) showed up as a duplicate in the OBS scene collection list, because the rename _within_ the JSON file failed in older versions.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (May 9, 2021)

falti updated OBS file verification and migration tool (FVAM) with a new update entry:

Little enhancement re media source selection (all, none or "all but")



> For a selective migration (that is: not all media files are to be copied, e.g. if you have a shared video folder, but wanto to migrate the other files that all come from somehere into a new clecan directory) Version 1.7 adds the capability to select all, none or "all but"...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Sep 13, 2021)

falti updated OBS file verification and migration tool (FVAM) with a new update entry:

Faster file copies and minor bug fixes with some videos not playing correctly



> Faster file copies and minor bug fixes with some videos not playing correctly



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 1, 2021)

falti updated OBS scene migration and verification with a new update entry:

1.9 now supports verification and migration of stinger transitions



> As stinger transitions are not a source, but are an item on their own and as I have never worked with them mysself, they slipped me. Thanks to *shariqmushir *for the hint.
> 
> View attachment 76660
> 
> View attachment 76661



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for the update. It would be nice if the app would also include the contents of VLC Video Source and Image Slideshow Source folders.  Individual media files are included but when directories are selected as source, the app doesn't include them.


----------



## falti (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks, @OpenFields 

Would you mind sending me scene collection's JSON file? 

airline AT faltinek.de


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 1, 2021)

Sent you an email.


----------



## falti (Nov 1, 2021)

Got it and understood...so let me create my own and see if I can catch all conditions...


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 1, 2021)

I set up a simple scene collection with one scene and two sources, a VLC Video Source and  Image Slide Show Source (with these names). Each source has one media file and a directory with various media files and both are set to shuffle/random play. 
I noticed that FVAM only lists the one video file (not the contents of the directory); it does not list the one individual image file, nor the contents of the directory.


----------



## falti (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks. I"m working on a redesign to completely catch image slide ahows and vlc which I did not do (actually only the 1st file in some cases ;-)

Also: if it's a directory the tool will copy its entire content - that is all files in it, creating that folder name in the new target dir.

Almost done, just too late for final tests witj your json..so stay tuned - and thanks for the feedback, highly appreciated.


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 2, 2021)

Man, you're a fast worker!


----------



## falti (Nov 3, 2021)

falti updated OBS scene migration and verification with a new update entry:

2.0a - major redesign - now includes migration of playlist's files and folders



> Version 2.0a supports
> 
> migration of files for
> ffmpeg_source
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 3, 2021)

OpenFields said:


> Man, you're a fast worker!


Not that much - it took me the night, and i did not do any real work today, just had fun with this. See other people do Sudoku, I get lost in code sometimes... ;-)

Hope this is useful for you - feedback appreciated


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 4, 2021)

Glad to hear you had fun and certainly useful, being able to migrate media to another computer but also to make sure all media are located in one place, preventing suddenly missing or changed image or video files due to renaming, deleting and editing. 

Got an error message, though. When trying to create a new JSON file in 
C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\scenes\FVAM (migrated 04/11/2021 10.14.03).json, it says: "The system cannot find the path specified". The migration itself is successful but no JSON file is created. As a matter of fact, I had this issue as well with the previous version of  FVAM.


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks a lot.

Now without having all pathes replaced in that JSON file and the new JSON saved the migration is only half-baked at max. 

For testing I tried to rename a file on my PC with  "FVAM (migrated 04/11/2021 10.14.03).json" and here is what I got:






Is says that a file name cannot have the characters "\" "/" and so on in it. Of course not. When creating the timestamp for the rename I have forgotten that the function *datetostr *will not result in "4.11.2021" in all countries. I will fix this soon, in the meantime you might risk setting your PC to - say - German time format. That should get the migration done entirely. Rest assured that inside the JSON there is no such glitch and stay tuned. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

falti updated OBS scene migration and verification with a new update entry:

Fixed saving timestamped files with US, UK or other date settings



> As we only save copies, not the original OBS JSON files, it is reasonable to use same name plus a time stamp.
> 
> This version fixes issues with that time stamp in formats that use / or \ in their date formats - now entirely omitting any date formats, just using the format as in 2021.11.4.15.39.59



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

@OpenFields  Fixed - try now ;-)


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks, falti. It now works as intended. Glad to have it in the OBS toolbox!


----------



## TimAckroyd_EF (Dec 21, 2021)

Any chance you could you make this collect the Scripts (LUA) used too.
I used to use UpDeck to perform this process but have been stumbling into problems with it recently.


----------



## falti (Dec 21, 2021)

I could look into it. Will you please send me a json file that contains such a LUA and let me know its name and path?


----------

